# Deserted NRI Brides Advocate Female Foeticide



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Deserted NRI brides advocate female foeticide *
*‘We don’t want our daughters to suffer like us’*
Jalandhar, November 10​ 
Deserted by their NRI husbands, scores of Punjabi girls, who seem to have exhausted jall avenues for seeking justice, have been advocating female foeticide.

Apprehending a bleak future for their daughters as the government and the judiciary had “failed” in their cases, the harassed girls and their parents do not want to see their daughters and granddaughters to go through the same ordeal. 

Narrating their tales of woes to The Tribune, over two dozen girls from across the state accompanied by Lok Bhalai Party chief Balwant Singh Ramuwalia advocated female foeticide. They lamented that the state machinery, including the police, administration, politicians and courts, have turned mute towards their agony. Holding back tears Rajwinder Kaur of Kapurthala and Sukhwinder Kaur of Jalandhar alleged they were deserted by their NRI husbands, Gurpreet Singh (in Australia) and Sukhdep Singh (in Canada), respectively, for money. After marriage the duo flew to their respective countries and demanded money from the girls. They even solominised second marriages without seeking divorce. 

Majority of the girls alleged harassment by their in-laws too. Many of them have been forced to live with their parents. After spending huge amounts on the weddings, they are now fighting a long legal battles to get back their dignity. The worst affected are the children who have been deprived of their rights. 

 Meanwhile, Ramoowalia said he had prepared a special form for foreign marriages and appealed to the government to make it mandatory so that the “cheaters” could be bridled. the LBP chief claimed that he would approach Chief Minister Prakash Singh Badal on the issue and also present him with a copy of the form to help curb the menace and provide justice to the deserted wives.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Nov 11, 2009)

The only way to eliminate these greedy people is by registering these marriages in the Indian legal courts as well as with their respective embasyes in Delhi. That way all the details including whats there on their passports will have to be shown and recorded first with the local marriage authorties. This will minimise the efforts in locating exact whereabouts of these greedy NRI grooms.
Female foeticide is no answer to this problem but solution lies in educating our village folks back in Punjab and advising them to first check and verify the exact anticedents of these NRI grooms and asking for parallel gurantees.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hardip Singh said:


> The only way to eliminate these greedy people is by registering these marriages in the Indian legal courts as well as with their respective embasyes in Delhi. That way all the details including whats there on their passports will have to be shown and recorded first with the local marriage authorties. This will minimise the efforts in locating exact whereabouts of these greedy NRI grooms.
> Female foeticide is no answer to this problem but solution lies in educating our village folks back in Punjab and advising them to first check and verify the exact anticedents of these NRI grooms and asking for parallel gurantees.



Indian people prefer to stay as much from court and police as they can do.So hardly anyone is going  to register the marriage.even if they politely ask the groom's family then the family will feel insulted and it could sour relationship between families in future

The best way to tackle the problem is Arrange marriage through a trustworthy person and Not to throw a Woman to any unknown NRI.Its better to marry To a hardworking person who's income is 10,000 per month than a greedy NRI.So the solution is simple but Greed,Desire and dream's of Girl's family hardly allow it to implemented


----------

